# Multiple Weeds Need ID Please Help



## jeffjunstrom (Aug 12, 2019)

Tried to snap the best pics I could, can anyone tell me what these three are, and the best method to get rid of them?


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

My best guesses:

Pictures 1 and 2 foxtail
Picture 3 clover
Pictures 4 and 5 dallisgrass, but I am not sure. A seedhead from those plants would help my Id .

I encourage you to compare via online resources that offer pictures and descriptions of those plants to help validate those IDs.

For control on cool season turf
Tenacity or quinclorac (foxtail)
Triclopyr (clover)
Glyphosate (dallisgrass)

If you have primarily TTTF, you could also use fluazifop to control the foxtail and dallisgrass.


----------



## Sublime (Jun 15, 2019)

Last one looks like johnsongrass to me.


----------



## jeffjunstrom (Aug 12, 2019)

social port said:


> My best guesses:
> 
> I encourage you to compare via online resources that offer pictures and descriptions of those plants to help validate those IDs.


Thanks for the feedback! I searched high and low online, especially places with pictures, and couldn't match the look. I figured the experts would know best.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

You're welcome, @jeffjunstrom. I think that Sublime makes a good suggestion on the possibility of johnsongrass. Unfortunately, I can't make the distinction clearly enough to say for sure, but I do think johnsongrass is a better fit than dallisgrass. FYI.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Sublime said:


> Last one looks like johnsongrass to me.


This, but the last two pictures :thumbup:


----------

